# Postpartum Complications



## tnscoder (Apr 13, 2010)

We had a patient come in that was 3 weeks postpartum with Pyle nephritis.  The doctor clearly says that the patient is postpartum, but he does not say that the patients Pyle nephritis is related to or because of her pregnancy.  

I was always under the impression that during the pregnancy it is the providers responsibility to state that the condition being treated is not affecting the pregnancy and the provider should document that a condition is pregnancy related postpartum.  I realized today that is not completely true…misread and misinterpreted what I did read.

It is true that ‘it is the providers responsibility to state that the condition being treated is not affecting the pregnancy', but ‘A POSTPARTUM COMPLICATION IS ANY COMPLICATION OCCURRING WITHIN THE SIX-WEEK PERIOD'.  ‘Pregnancy – related complications after the six – week period should the provider document that a condition is pregnancy related'.  

So here I am thoroughly confused.…the coding guidelines are what is really confusing me though.  So if the patient twists her ankle and has ankle pain, does that mean it is a complication because it is during the 6 week postpartum time period.

As always thank you for your time and expertise.


----------



## bjw1980 (May 11, 2010)

the doctor would have to state that it is not a complication. There fore I would code it as a pregnancy complication up until 6 weeks. After that time if the doctor doesn't state they are related I would just code it as a normal code- not in the 600's


----------

